# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column:Champagne houdt je huid en hart jong en gezond en zorgt voor een goed geheugen

## FRANCOIS580

We drinken steeds meer bubbels. Bij voorkeur champagne, maar ook cava en in mindere mate de andere soorten mousserende wijnen gaan steeds vlotter naar binnen. En dat lang niet meer uitsluitend tijdens de eindejaarsfeesten of bij andere feestelijke aangelegenheden. Alle gelegenheden zijn goed om een en liefst meeredere fles(sen) te ontkurken. En dat is zeker geen slechte zaak, want zelfs volgens de meeste wetenschappers is dat voor onze gezondheid een positieve evolutie. Zo heeft champagne, met mate gedronken, een positieve invloed op je gezondheid. Champagne houdt niet alleen je huid en je hart jong en gezond. Deze Godendrank is ook heilzaam voor je hersenen en houdt je geheugen op peil.

We zijn lang niet meer uitsluitend een volk van bierdrinkers. Naast onze nationale drank houden we ook steeds meer van wijn, cava maar vooral van champagne. De Franse wijn- en champagneboeren zien ons dan ook maar al té graag komen. De Franse Champagnestreek is immers niet voor niets een van onze favoriete vakantiebestemmingen. We drinken dan ook jaarlijks meer en meer champagne, in zoverre dat we na de Fransen de grootste champagnedrinkers ter wereld zijn.

*Geselecteerde druiven soorten* 
Dat champagne gezond is, mag eigenlijk niemand verbazen. Champagne wordt immers haast uitsluitend gemaakt van druiven, en dan nog. Lang niet alle soorten druiven mogen tot champagne verwerkt worden, integendeel. Daar komen alleen de allerbeste soorten voor in aanmerking. Champagne wordt geproduceerd van zes met de meeste zorg geselecteerde druivenrassen. En het zijn hoofdzakelijk de Chardonnay, Pinot Noir en Pinot Meunier die aan de basis liggen van de kwalitatief meest hoogstaande champagnes.

Hoewel er heel wat champagne blanc de blancs (dus louter van Chardonnay) op de markt is en we af en toe een champagne blanc de noirs (meestal alleen van Pinot Noir) zien, zijn de meeste champagnes het product van het samengaan van deze drie druivensoorten, elk met hun specifieke eigenschappen en voordelen:

• *Chardonnay:* van de chardonnay druif maakt men de champagne met de hoogste kwaliteit, zuurtegraad, elegantie, lichtvoetigheid en verfijning. Chardonnay geeft de voorkeur aan krijtbodems.

• *De Pinot Meunier:* wordt nog veel te veel onder gewaardeerd, maar is ongetwijfeld hét paradepaardje bij de productie van kwaliteits champagnes. Wordt vooral verwerkt tot cuvées, de assemblages van champagne.

• *De Pinot Noir:* vervult een vooraanstaande rol bij de productie van champagne. Zij geeft niet alleen diepte maar tegelijkertijd ook structuur, zijn fruitig karakter en zijn bewaarkwaliteiten aan de champagne.

*Rijk aan polyfenolen*
Vooral van rode wijn was bekend dat het bijzonder rijk is aan polyfenolen. Daaraan heeft wijn zijn grote faam op het vlak van onze gezondheid te danken. Recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek bracht echter aan het licht dat champagne op dit vlak voor wijn zeker niet moet onderdoen, wel integendeel. Voeding rijk aan polyfenolen bied vele gezondheidsvoordelen. Polyfenolen spelen een belangrijke rol in het bestrijden ven levensbedreigende hart- en vaatziekten, in onze westerse samenleving veruit de voornaamste doodsoorzaken. Verzwakte en vernauwde aders liggen in veruit de meeste gevallen aan de basis van het ontstaan van hart- en vaatziekten. Voeding als preventie speelt hierbij een belangrijke rol. Zo komen in landen langs de Middellandse Zee opvallend minder hart- en vaatziekten voor dan bij ons. Het mediterraans dieet rijk aan vis, groenten en fruit, olijfolie en… (rode) wijn is daaraan zeker niet vreemd.

*Schone bloedvaten*
Pitten, schillen en steeltjes van druiven barsten van deze polyfenolen, die je bloedvaten.../...

Lees verder...

----------

